# Do you like beer?



## MrKowz (May 13, 2011)

Just wanted to let my fellow beer drinkers here know I started a beer blog a few weeks ago.  So far I have the first four reviews up there, and plan on reviewing 2 or 3 new beers a week.  Feel free to comment on them!

http://stlouliganbeerblog.wordpress.com

Also, if you want to request a certain beer to be reviewed, I can try to get a hold of it.  My local liquor store has about 250 beers to choose from, and a lot of it cycles through with the seasons.


----------



## T. Valko (May 13, 2011)

http://greatbrewers.com/sites/default/files/images/St. Pauli Girl Special Dark.jpg


----------



## alansidman (May 13, 2011)

Keith,
Nice start. 



Have you considered doing Barley Wines.  What could be better--after dinner beer cordials?

Alan


----------



## MrKowz (May 13, 2011)

alansidman said:


> Keith,
> Nice start.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aye, I'll have a few Barley Wines on there too. I will also review some scotch, whiskey, vodka, tequila, gin.... really anything with alcohol I'll review (but the majority will be beer).

And thanks! :D


----------



## arkusM (May 13, 2011)

Nice project, looks like it will be fun. Worst that happens is you drink a lot of beer! LOL.
Since you are going to so much effort, I would suggest that you invest in some white foamboard as a back drop for your pictures and maybe take them the pics at a near  a window to light them up better!! Foamcore is really cheap and will provide a clean surface and back drop for your images.

Not that you need the encouragment but, have fun!! I will follow your blog out of interest in the variety of beers on the market (250 is astounding to me)

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## JamesW (May 13, 2011)

Is Lager counted? - Peroni > all

How about Ginger Beer (Alchoholic)? - Crabbies!


----------



## Smitty (May 13, 2011)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale

Nuff' said.


----------



## Michael M (May 14, 2011)

> I would suggest that you invest in some white foamboard as a back drop


This is a great idea....I have some of this for when I drop back after 3 bottles of of Cab Merlot. Drop back foamboard is good for drinkers....from memory..........................................what was I saying again ??


----------



## Fazza (May 23, 2011)

There is a beer shop near me, in Perth Australia, with thousands of different beers. http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/index.asp

I'm fond of the beautiful Wiehenstephaner HefeWeißBier, http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/products.asp?product_id=321


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (May 24, 2011)

How about Absolut Vodka..... been enjoying a bottle of that recently... goes down pretty smoothly 

Also recently had Arctic... was good... not as smooth as Absolut, but still good....

Next on my list is a gin --- Bombay Sapphire.... I think I've read a Lounge thread somewhere about it!


----------



## repairman615 (May 24, 2011)

I always liked Fat Tire.  Tasty.
Another quality beer to try would be Corsendonk.  This one is so quality, it has a cork.

Jeff


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 24, 2011)

My favourite beer of all time is Ringwood Best Bitter, although I am very partial to Hop Back's Summer Lightning and also Flower Pots' Cheriton Pale Ale.


----------



## Fazza (May 24, 2011)

*Ringwood* Best Bitter, Richard. I wonder what, if any, connection to the well known (in Australia, anyway) 'Pride of *Ringwood*' hops?


----------



## SuperFerret (May 24, 2011)

What about some different beers?

Bee by Gum  4.3%
Nutty Stack 4.4%
Barnsley Better 3.8%
Black Brite 4.5%
Ronnies Owd **** 4.0%
Owd Tyke 4.6%
Coil Oil 3.9%
Barnsley Blonde 5.0%
Barnsley Brewery drinks, some decent variation  http://www.barnsleybeercompany.co.uk/


----------



## edokhotnik (May 24, 2011)

What about Stone Pale Ale or Stone IPA -- it's like buttah!


----------



## MrKowz (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone!  Looks like I need to get drinking!


----------



## Expiry (May 25, 2011)

I'll save you some time, effort and money by reviewing gin for you - ALL gins.

Gin: Cats' p155.


----------



## Auracle (May 25, 2011)

Root beer!


----------



## SuperFerret (May 25, 2011)

Expiry said:


> I'll save you some time, effort and money by reviewing gin for you - ALL gins.
> 
> Gin: Cats' p155.


 
On a similar note:

Guinness: Cat Fur

Tried it once and firmly believe you should never feel like you've eaten after a pint


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 25, 2011)

SuperFerret said:


> Guinness...Tried it once and firmly believe you should never feel like you've eaten after a pint


 
I'm convinced Rory never actually eats - he gets all his nutrition from Guinness.


----------



## yytsunamiyy (May 25, 2011)

SuperFerret said:


> Guinness: Cat Fur
> 
> Tried it once and firmly believe you should never feel like you've eaten after a pint



Ai - but that's the beauty of it - if money is tight the question "Bread or Alc today?" needn't be asked. :D


----------



## SuperFerret (May 26, 2011)

Richard Schollar said:


> I'm convinced Rory never actually eats - he gets all his nutrition from Guinness.


 
I think my future father-in-law is the same 



yytsunamiyy said:


> Ai - but that's the beauty of it - if money is tight the question "Bread or Alc today?" needn't be asked. :D


 
I suppose. Be an interesting way to end world hunger!


----------



## Expiry (May 26, 2011)

I read, once, that you can get all the vitamins and minerals you need by drinking 54 pints of guinness every day.

I think you would be lucky to survive the first day, but you would at least be buried full of all the vitamins and minerals you ever needed.


----------



## RoryA (May 26, 2011)

Richard Schollar said:


> I'm convinced Rory never actually eats - he gets all his nutrition from Guinness.



Guinness counts as eating as you have to chew it.


----------



## Burrgogi (Jun 16, 2011)

Sandeep Warrier said:


> How about Absolut Vodka..... been enjoying a bottle of that recently... goes down pretty smoothly



Vodka is actually one of my favs.  If you want smooth, try Effen. I started out with Absolut, but nowadays, I'm drinking more beer.  (Cheaper on the pocket book).  The vodka segment has kinda grown lately.  There are a number of other good ones I've been wanting to try, like Level which is made by the same maker as Absolut - it's supposed to be a bit more refined.


----------

